# anyone else with a 75g w/ finnex planted plus?!



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

I would like to know about this too. I have a 30" on a 36g bowfront. I have the light on a total of 7 hrs a day with a midday siesta. I am constantly battling algae with this setup and I wonder if it's too much light? I use Excel per Seachem's recommendation. I have light sitting directly on a glass canopy approximately 19" from substrate.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is mine:
6 months ago
2 days ago:


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice carpet! What happened to the other plants? Have you always used the Planted+?


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I had the current sattelight at first.I got bored of my other plants and sold them all off


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

That's with no co2 or Excel?


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a 60" long 80 gallon tank I am running 2x 30" planted plus and 2x 17" marineland hidden LED. I consolidated a few different tanks worth of plants and equipment into this tank about a month ago, before that my setup was different so it hasn't been running like this for long. The Marinelands are submersed and only about 13" from substrate. The Finnex are on top of the tank, sitting right on the acrylic maybe 16" off substrate. I do have some hair algae on the ludwigia that sits right under those marinelands but thats it so far. The fish pick at it so I am hoping they will be able to keep it in check. I don't do ferts or excel due to laziness. The marinelands are on 12 hours and the finnex are on for 10 hours.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry it Took me so long to answer but yes that is without excel or co2. Hemanthius M. Appears to thrive without co2 but does need medium lighting to carpet.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

anastasisariel said:


> Sorry it Took me so long to answer but yes that is without excel or co2. Hemanthius M. Appears to thrive without co2 but does need medium lighting to carpet.


No problem! 
I find this thread interesting in that people are using the Planted+ without Excel/CO2 and don't have algae problems. Everyone is constantly telling me this is too much light! (Even though it's 19" off substrate. I have the 24/7 now.)


----------



## joshua969 (Nov 15, 2006)

I just put two of the planted + over a 40 breeder low tech. I'm hoping this isn't asking for trouble. The description for the planted plus said it was low-med light


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm gonna take back what I said...came back from a weeks vacay and my 80 gal tank with the planted+ and marineland leds is algae city! I'm going to take those leds out today. I think that will do it since I had a setup before with the planted+ sitting on the top of the tank. I'm not the kind of person that balks at a little algae but it has gotten a bit out of hand.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is what I'm starting to believe. The Planted + (and the 24/7) is edging you into CO2 territory and the Stingray is a true low tech, no CO2 light. I have ordered the Stingray for my low tech 20 gal and I think I will cover about 30% - 40% of the led sets on the 24/7 on my 36 gal with electrical tape. From what I've read on another thread, a single layer of window screen lowers the PAR by 40%. I don't want to use screen so I think I'll try the tape which I read by one poster that that method works.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Upgraded from an Odysea dual T5HO to the Planted + on my 75 a week ago and also started using dry fertilizers and EI method. So far all my plants are already showing new growth starting to emerge. My light is at 25" from the substrate to get about 35 PAR for low light. I do dose Excell though. You can see the list of my plants in my profile.


----------



## bl665 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have 40g with 36" planted+. I also use the whole seachem line as well as fertilizer pellets. I had serious algae problems when I first started with the planted. I got some knfo from the guys on here did some research. 

I have the light directly above the tank on a timer for five hours. Seems to work. I also got some otto chiclids to eat some of the good stuff. Everything seems to be in check now.

Id try setting the light on a timer for less than 6 hours


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have since got a pressurized system as I wanted to improve on.my plant health and open the possibilities to more plants. I am now able to have my lighting sit on the rim of the tank. 

Without co2 I had to keep my lights 24" above the substrate to avoid algae.


----------

